# Taking pictures in an indoor arena?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I was at the Equine Affaire the weekend before last and was attempting to take photos with my Canon Rebel in the indoor arenas, and it just....wasn't happening. No matter how steady I held the camera, the pictures almost always turned out blurry. My pictures are rarely blurry in outdoor arenas, but inside, they're often a disaster. Is there a type of lens or flash I can get that will help?

Examples of photos taken outdoors:























Indoor photos:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm.. Try this- 
How to Take Hand Held Pictures Indoors Without Flash - wikiHow


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

The reason the pictures are blurry is because it's not enough light for your camera. Your lens is slow too. To get decent pictures in a dark area/arena you need a fast lens or an extrememly high ISO.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you both, I'll look into that.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Your camera won't be able to handle a high iso without being extremely grainy and destroying your photo. What you need is a faster lens, a minimum of a f2.8 preferably faster. A flash won't work at the distance your shooting. I would suggest a Cannon 70-200mm f2.8. It is quite pricey to buy but many photo shops allow you to rent a lens for a fairly decent amount. I believe that that lens is about $25/day on average. And well worth the money. You will still have to bump up your ISO a bit but not nearly as much as you would without the faster lens. Would be a difference of an ISO of about 320-400 or 1600 or more.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you! I might look into that type of lens; it's probably worth saving up for.


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Azale1 said:


> Your camera won't be able to handle a high iso without being extremely grainy and destroying your photo. What you need is a faster lens, a minimum of a f2.8 preferably faster. A flash won't work at the distance your shooting. I would suggest a Cannon 70-200mm f2.8. It is quite pricey to buy but many photo shops allow you to rent a lens for a fairly decent amount. I believe that that lens is about $25/day on average. And well worth the money. You will still have to bump up your ISO a bit but not nearly as much as you would without the faster lens. Would be a difference of an ISO of about 320-400 or 1600 or more.


Or maybe she could just get a really fast prime, say 85mm 1.8? I am assuming she only has the kit lens. So she has a little bit more reach, plus the crop factor of 1.6? yes, make it a 110mm total focal? Save her some money too.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have two lenses; I'll check the stats on them tomorrow.


----------

